# Hover Fly



## TCimages (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## JimmyO (Feb 22, 2008)

WOWOWOWOWOW thats amazing!


----------



## niforpix (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome shot!


----------



## Macroman (Feb 22, 2008)

nice shot TCI


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 22, 2008)

TC are you a photograper as your career or is it a side thing?  I won't use the word "professional" because you obviously are whether its part or full time


----------



## TCimages (Feb 22, 2008)

aww, thanks Lyncca. I appreciate that. It's just one of my many hobbies I really enjoy. You made my day!

thanks for all the other comments


----------



## lockwood81 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow!!  Stunning, I thought I stumbled upon National Geographic...


----------



## TCimages (Feb 22, 2008)

lol.  THank YOU!


----------



## KOrmechea (Feb 23, 2008)

I like the colors of this guy.  

Cool shot.


----------



## TCimages (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Antithesis (Feb 23, 2008)

Your macro shots are truly inspiring. They make me want a macro lens so bad, heh. Keep em coming, they are a joy to look at.


----------



## danir (Feb 25, 2008)

Fantastic as usual.

Dani.


----------



## neogfx (Feb 25, 2008)

Great image. Pin sharp detail on the whole insect, not so easily achieved when shooting this macro.
I find the daisy in the foreground a little distracting, but it's only a minor irritant.
Great job.


----------



## TCimages (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks for the comments


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 25, 2008)

Sooo, how close do you have to get to these critters to get their pictures? The answer could make it a no-go for me 



<----------- Girlie girl about bugs.


----------



## TCimages (Feb 26, 2008)

well, it depends.  On average within 6-10 inches.  You do have to get in the bushes with them tho.


----------



## NJMAN (Feb 27, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> TC are you a photograper as your career or is it a side thing? I won't use the word "professional" because you obviously are whether its part or full time


 
I agree, you are PRO in every sense of the word.  Excellent job as usual man! :thumbup: :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## Ann75 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, fantastic shot with amazing details and so close!  Beautiful composition with wonderful colors. Great work!

Greetings,
Ann


----------



## TCimages (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm certainly not a pro, but you guys sure make me feel like one.  Thank You!!!


----------



## 250Gimp (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice shot!!

Did you get that with your 100mm macro alone, or did you have to use tubes?


----------



## mdw (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice one! Crispy sharp!


----------



## TCimages (Feb 28, 2008)

250Gimp said:


> Nice shot!!
> 
> Did you get that with your 100mm macro alone, or did you have to use tubes?


 

Thanks again guys.   

Yes, just the 100mm


----------

